# The Next Generation of Naruto



## DudettRin101 (Mar 4, 2008)

Okie Doki. This was originally gonna be "Naruto: Next Generation" But someone already took the title, So I'm going with this. This is going to be The Naruto Character's Children. These are the Pairings That will have children:
Sasuke-Sakura
Naruto-Hinata
Ino-Choji
Shikamaru-Temari
Kiba-Brandi Arthtic 
Neji-Tenten
Shino-????
Lee- Rosary 
Gaara- Rutsu Yoshinoto 
Kankuro-Kisara Momochi 
Hanabi Hyuuga-Takuya Kado 
Orochimaru-Tsunade 
Kurenai-Asuma
Kakashi-Anko 
Haku-Fuyu Kazeni (I'm bringing him back to life!)

*The ones with '????' don't have a pairing. If you would like to have your own character be a pairing's Child or one of the un-paired one's Pairing, Send me a PM with their (NO Mary-Sues or really stupid Characters, Please):*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Name: 
Age:
Parental Units: (Your character doesn't have to have any actual Naruto characters as their parents)
Village:
Weapon of choice: (optional)
Jutsu of choice: (optional)
Basic Background:
Appearance: (I accept Pics and Descriptions)
Personality:
And Anything else you want to add.




Note, This will be when Naruto and the gang are in their late 20's to early 30's (not counting The Sannins, or the Konoha 12's Sensei's)
Naruto, Of course, will be the 6th Hokage.
If you have any other Naruto characters you think I should Add, Tell me and I'll think about it. Also, There will also be a new Akatsuki. If you want, You can have your character in The Akatsuki, Just tell me in the PM.

Just a Bit of Info on what to expect: In this FanFic, There will be a new program type thing where 4 Ninja's from Different villages are put into 1 squad (3 Gennin and 1 Jounin level Sensei) It takes place right after the students graduate from the Academy, So, Please, Try not to make them older than about...16 if they're not one of the Sensei's or one of the ones paired with the Naruto Characters.

Your Character's pairing:
If you decide at some point that you like one of the other people's OC, You should discuss it with them (Not in the Thread, In PMs) and tell me and I'll write it down.

*Now, All Current OC's will be Posted Here:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 My Characters
1) Nicky Lee 
2) Mika Kuronari 
3) Aki Kuronari 
4) Risa Uchiha
5) Rin Uchiha
6) Korosu Uchiha
7) Botan Uchiha
8) Arashi Uzumaki
9) Rika Nara
10) Karisuma Akimichi
11) Koro Sarutobi
12) Kizuato Hatake
13) Kuga Nara
14) Mizu Nikari
15) Mace Kumine
16) Kiba Mikuzu
17) Koji Takari
18) Kishonen Tonkuro
19) Akari Mikon
20) Ichigo Takashi
21) Skye Nekkyo
22) Hana Uzumaki
23) Kanryu Takeda
24) Ryugon Hingashikata
25) Ryu Hingashikata
26) Luna Ryon
27) Kumo Sora
28) Lava Kanju
29) Momo Jijo
30) Triela Tsume
31) Hakai Ryu
32) Akumu Kenai
33) Ranma Kotomine
34) Lavender Kotomine

Kisara_Momochi
35) Kisara Momochi
36) Sen Remo
37) Brandi Arthtic
38) Subaku no Kimikoko
39) Subaku no Kanabi
40) Subaku no Kanade
41) Romaru Remo
42) Tashi Inuzuka
43) Tashi Inuzuka
44) Rosary

Lord Raiden
45) Takuya Kado
46) Yuki Koori

claraofthesand
47)Rutsu Yoshinoto 

Chihiro Uchiha
48)Chiyo Hyuuga 

The_Simi
49) Fuyu Kazeni
50) Amai Uzumaki

Maes_Hughes
51) Durai Mine (Mean-A)
52) Kai Ruyu
53) Subaku no Reno
54) Denkou Toko
55) Kira Yamato




Random Babble: I actually got this Idea from a Variety of Sources. I got the Idea for Naruto:Next Generation from a picture I saw about 2 years ago...I got the Idea to let you all add your characters from Kisara_Momochi's Story 'Ninja Academy' (Read her Stories!!!) And I got the Idea for the multi-Village teams from osy057 of DeviantART. Just so you know, I may be a little slow on writing this because I'm currently getting over a serious case of Writer's Block that's lasted about 2 years....
Also!! I forgot to mention this before, But Your characters may get out-of-character at times. Unfortunately, I'm not always good at keeping them in Character, But I will try my hardest. So, please, Don't flip out on me if your character does something weird...


----------



## forkliftjoe (Mar 4, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Okie Doki. This was originally gonna be "Naruto: Next Generation" *But someone already took the title*...



Oops!  Sorry, man... You snooze, you lose.

Like your pairings though...

(I'm not sure my Lee & Anko, 'May/December Relationship' pairing went over too well.)


ForkliftJoe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 4, 2008)

hey, my character, rutsu yoshinoto. Can you put her with gaara? i love gaara. I really want to find someone to be with the character i made. Please?


----------



## Lord Raiden (Mar 4, 2008)

I pmed a character for Hanabi's Pairing, and one for Haku's child ^^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hey, my character, rutsu yoshinoto. Can you put her with gaara? i love gaara. I really want to find someone to be with the character i made. Please?



No Problem. Just PM me the info that I have posted in the Original Post, K?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 5, 2008)

Lord Raiden said:


> I pmed a character for Hanabi's Pairing, and one for Haku's child ^^



I've added your characters to the list of OCs.]


*And a Note to Everyone: I've Already started on writing chapter 1. Just remember, I'm just getting over writers Block, But I'm trying to write as much as possible. Hopefully, Some of my friends will help me with ideas if I get stuck. If that happens, I'll be sure to inform you ^_^*


----------



## Lord Raiden (Mar 5, 2008)

Alright thanks!  Good luck on the story, and overcoming dreaded writers blocks.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok! i will pm you!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you very much! and when is the story comeing out?? i want to read everything!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 17, 2008)

Here's The first Part. This is actually a sort of...Prologue. It's Seriously Short, But It's all I've got right now, But I'm Trying, I really Am!!!

Oh, Yeah, "Blah" is talking 'blah' is thinking and (blah) is random crap from me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



        "Lord Hokage, We are on the Verge of War! We must strengthen our alliances before we repeat what happened in your own Chunnin Exams!" one of the Konoha Council members said to the Hokage (I'm not sure what exactly they are. Elders, Council members, What? Anybody Know?) "I know That, But what can we do!?" Naruto yelled back at the old Fart "What about an arranged marriage? We could engage your Daughter or another young person in the village to Peole in Their village" another council member suggested "No! That's too old Fashioned! People should be able to decide who they marry and It should be for Love." Naruto retorted, glaring at the man. It got silent as they all thought about how to go about this...."I know! We'll have teams! We'll invite Gennin From all of our allied Villages and put them on teams with one of our Gennin and one of our Jounin, or we could put them on a team with just one of our Jounin as a Squad Leader. And We'll send some of our Gennin to the other villages. This way, They get used to working together." Naruto Smiled brightly "That's...A very good idea, Lord Hokage." one of the council members Stated, this one a Woman. Naruto's face Fell "You sound as if you doubted me..." "No!! I wouldnever doubt you, Lord Hokage" Naruto just Laughs "I was Joking. Jeeze, You guys are so uptight. Oi! Konahamaru, Go get Sasuke-teme and his team here, Pronto!" Naruto yellet to the ANBU member standing just inside the door "Whatever you say, Boss!" With that, konahamaru poofed away.

        One of the elders (I'm tired of typing 'council members') Pulled out a scroll and handed it to Naruto, Who started writing. When he was done, He signed it and placed his seal on the bottom and Read it out loud:

*"Fellow Kages, I have a Proposition for you. I propose We join our young Ninja and Kunoichi-to be. You send us some of your Graduating academy students and we'll send you some of ours. We will join our villages and strengthen our alliances. I have no particular terms or preferences or anything, So If you agree to Participate, Sign the scroll and let my team be on their way. If you don't...Just let my team be on their way

                                Naruto Uzumaki
                          Hokage of konohagakure​*
        The elders said that it would do and Naruto Rolled it up. Just as he sealed it closed, There was another Poof and Jounin stood there (Sasuke was never allowed to be an ANBU because of what happened when he Deserted them. Even though he Made up for what he did, They still didn't want him to be promoted that high) "Ah! Just in time, Sasuke-teme!" "Dobe" Sasuke replied as he stepped up. "What do you need us for?" he asked. His team consists of him, as team Leader, Kiba, and some random Kunoichi who's not really important, but we will call her Leti. "I got a mission for you! You'll be taking this Scroll to Mist, Sand, Snow, Stone, and Cloud (These are subject to change. there may be some added or taken away once I find out the villages of All OCs (Hint hint, Kisara!! I need yer characters)) You're to hand this scroll to the Kage of each village. No-one else! This is a Very important A-ranked Mission." "When do we leave?" Leti asked Naruto "You've got 2 hours. Go home, pack, say goodbye to your loved ones and meet back at the village gates at 3. You're Dismissed" "Yes, Lord Hokage!" ("Yes, Dobe" in Sasuke's Case) There was another poof and They were gone. 'I can't wait! This is gonna be Awesome! Believe it!!!' Naruto thought (hehe I had to put that last bit in there)




Well, That's The...Prologue thingy. Tell me what you think.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 17, 2008)

woah...It's actually shorter than I thought it would be...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 17, 2008)

that's a good intro. i can't wait for the rest. hahaha!! sasuke is only a jonin! dirty deserter. i think he deserves it! and konohamaru as an anbu. wow! advanced he has!


----------



## Lord Raiden (Mar 17, 2008)

alright keep it up!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 18, 2008)

hey, rin.... nice chappie........ you could space out the paragrapghs though... hah stupid jonin sasuke.... never an anbu... pussy....... 

i'm pming you Kisara's kids...... Brandi's kids..... and Sen and Leon's kids...... and i'm do what you did to my thread


hey guys while your waiting for rin to update. why don't you swing by my threads..... ninja academy and redemption........ the link to them is in my sig. in the spoiler. 

well bye


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> hey, rin.... nice chappie........ you could space out the paragrapghs though... hah stupid jonin sasuke.... never an anbu... pussy.......
> 
> i'm pming you Kisara's kids...... Brandi's kids..... and Sen and Leon's kids...... and i'm do what you did to my thread
> 
> ...



Eh...I actually thought of that earlier....And You didn't Have to do that. If I remember correctly, I told everyone to read yer stories in the first post...


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 18, 2008)

I pmed my character and I dont see her in the spoiler...no rush or anything...I'm just saying...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> I pmed my character and I dont see her in the spoiler...no rush or anything...I'm just saying...



Sorry. I guess I forgot. She'll be in ASAP.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2008)

ANOTHER CHARACTER!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ANOTHER CHARACTER!!



Yupperz!! And, If you notice, I changed Nicky's Info....I completely forgot that I made her Lee and Rosary's Kid, So I had to change it. I'm workin' on chapter 1. I can't think of a last name for Haku/Yuki (Lord Raiden's Char.)....It's really hard. Especially since the first thing I thought of for Haku's last name was Yuki....But 'Yuki Yuki' Doesn't sound right....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 19, 2008)

maybe.. yuki kazehana? it sounds catchy. and i hope that you finish the chapter soon!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 19, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> maybe.. yuki kazehana? it sounds catchy. and i hope that you finish the chapter soon!!!



Yuki Kazehana sounds OK, But Haku Kazehana Doesn't sound as good...And it doesn't go that well with him.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

oh well! i tried! i don't mind. just throwing some ideas out there!! ^^ oh! i got one how about... Tsugai?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> oh well! i tried! i don't mind. just throwing some ideas out there!! ^^ oh! i got one how about... Tsugai?



Oh My god!!! It's finally to page 2!! Yay!!! ok. Now that I've got that out, I actually Found something this morning. I was playing around with The translator that my mom got me for christmas and I put in 'Ice' and looked it up in, You know, a Couple other languages, and In japanese it said 'Koori' and I was like "Holy crap!! How did I not think of that? It makes since, since the Kekkei Genkai is *Ice* Mirrors." And then I was like "-Smacks Forehead- I'm sooo Stupid!! I've been re-watching the Yu Yu Hakusho Series and Hiei is a Koorime, Whish is a Half Fire/Half Ice apparition and The 'Koori' part is Ice! How did I not think of this from the start!?" and then I proceeded to smack myself in the head a couple times because of just how stupid I am and, in the process, Freaked out my entire 1st period (Which was actually only 4 people and the sub...Prom is tonight, So most of the Juniors and seniors stayed home...I'm not going to Prom. I'm having my own party sunday night with my other friends who aren't going) Anyways, Thanks for trying to help, Though!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

Aww! you got the chance to go to the prom?? no fun!! i can't go til one year away!! my boyf is one year above me, our school sucks!!!! I can only be asked by a junior or a senior. my boyf is a junior. and the junior dance had gone by quicker than a breeze on a hot summer day. really sucks....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> Aww! you got the chance to go to the prom?? no fun!! i can't go til one year away!! my boyf is one year above me, our school sucks!!!! I can only be asked by a junior or a senior. my boyf is a junior. and the junior dance had gone by quicker than a breeze on a hot summer day. really sucks....



Well, I am a Junior, So of course I have the chance to go. I'm not into the whole 'get dressed for one night and spend that one night with a bunch of people you either don't know or don't like' thing. I don't like the people in my school and the ones I do are either Not going to prom (Like me) Have dates (That I don't like/don't know) or they're 10th graders and can't go anyways.
Besides, I don't like the music they play at the prom and I can't dance worth the crap, So there's really no point in going. I feel really sorry for the ones that are there now. I just can't wait 'till Sunday Night. Like I said, Me and 2, Possibly 3, friends are gonna put on some of my sister and Mom's Prom-Style dresses and we're gonna have a Dress contest and a Karoke contest, and we're gonna blast cool music (Country, MCR, TKC, Random non-MTV music) and just have fun all night. We did it in Freshman year, Too. I can't wait!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

that sounds like fun!!!! you know, the reason i absolutly love going to the prom because, my bfs and my boyf and his friends all go around the school in secret and makeout in almost every teachers office that we hate!!! all of my friends are dating my boyf's friends. so it works out perfectly!!!! and it's nothing to servere, we just kiss and hug and cuddle. that's it. we also sort of mess up the plans!! it's sooooo fun!!!! oh, and by the way. i think we might want to stop talking about things that are this far off the topic, i don't want to be banned again for talking about something else!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 20, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> that sounds like fun!!!! you know, the reason i absolutly love going to the prom because, my bfs and my boyf and his friends all go around the school in secret and makeout in almost every teachers office that we hate!!! all of my friends are dating my boyf's friends. so it works out perfectly!!!! and it's nothing to servere, we just kiss and hug and cuddle. that's it. we also sort of mess up the plans!! it's sooooo fun!!!! oh, and by the way. i think we might want to stop talking about things that are this far off the topic, i don't want to be banned again for talking about something else!!



You couldn't do that Even if you wanted to at our Prom. You See, We live in the City in NC that Ft. Bragg is in and Our Prom is Held at the Officers Club on Base and If you leave the room, You Don't come back in and Your Ride has to come pick you up. There is no Sneaking off. That's why (er, One of the many reasons why)our School Sucks. You got cops and Soldiers Everywhere. And if You don't have ID, You can get in all Sorts of trouple. What do you mean Banned? I didn't know you could get banned for getting off topic...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 20, 2008)

well, it's called spamming. it's sort of when you get WAY! off topic and you keep chatting for a very long time without getting back on the subject of the fanfic topic. not pleasent, i missed my friends!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> well, it's called spamming. it's sort of when you get WAY! off topic and you keep chatting for a very long time without getting back on the subject of the fanfic topic. not pleasent, i missed my friends!!



OOOH!!! Okie Doikie Then, Anyways, I don't know If I said this already, But I hope to have the actual chapter 1 up sometime During spring Break (This Week). Also, You will notice that I'll probably say "I don't Know If I've said this before" or "I don't Remember...." or something along those lines a lot. I have a REALLY bad Memory.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 21, 2008)

you too?? i have bad memory!! my parents call it 'selective memory' but, i just forget these sort of things.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 21, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> you too?? i have bad memory!! my parents call it 'selective memory' but, i just forget these sort of things.



My mom Calls it Selective Hearing Sometimes, But She actually can't always call it that because we have a Legitimate reason for my Bad Memory. It's called Minor Brain Damage. I've busted my Skull open twice in my life (Though, I only needed Stitches once) And I've been in a couple Car and Bike accidents where my head was Knocked pretty hard. My head isn't even round anymore. The Back has quite a few Dents and permanent Bumps from how hard I hit it. Oh, Yeah, and there was the time I broke the Clipboard over my Forehead....twice....Like I said, Minor Brain Damage. Merely affects my sanity and my memory


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 22, 2008)

Im pretty good at remembering...like Role Plays! Yay Role Plays!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 22, 2008)

MINOR??? from all of that?????? wow.... you have a hard head..


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes, I do Have a Very hard head..But, Like I said, I Forget thisngs all the time and I think im developing some kind of Cronic Headache disease Because I almost always have a Killer Headache....I have to take Tylenol about 4 out of 7 days a week...Sometimes more. And in reply to Chihiro (I don't feel like doing the Quote thing) I RP all the Time...Me and My friend, Marissa, RP all the time. We actually have almost 20 different Active RPs. I can remember a few of those...^_^ Anyone watch Naruto on Cartoon Network on Saturdays? I can't wait for tonights eps. Only 32 minutes!!! I plan to work on Chapter one tonight while I'm Hyped up on Coffee, So, Hopefully, I'll be done Soon!! Yay!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 23, 2008)

its very interesting.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 23, 2008)

i wanted to watch it!! i wanted to race home as soon as possible! but, movies are long, and lines at movie theaters are long too.... and i can't wait for next one!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't wait till Chiyo comes in ^_^. But take your time...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 26, 2008)

I plan to have the next part up by Friday at the latest. I've been more busy than I expected the last few days, But I plan to work as much as possible on it tonight and tomorrow so that I can have it updated ASAP


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 26, 2008)

i can't wait!!!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 27, 2008)

ok, I cant wait ^_^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 27, 2008)

Okie Dokie. It will be updated sometime today (Hopefully). I have the entire chapter planned out. Unfortunately, It's not as long as I would have liked because I don't have enough characters....And Kisara still hasn't sent me all of hers. You will get the New Chapter as soon as Chihiro Replys to my PM


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 28, 2008)

I replied to it ^_^


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 28, 2008)

Okie Dokie, Peoples!!! The Update will be up sometime tonight. I would actually Update now, But, as I discovered when I was writing the Chapter, I can't Describe outfits worth the crap, So I'm looking up pics to use to show you because I'm pretty sure Y'all won't be able to understand my Descriptions...I'm only Bring in 2 people that I need pics for, So It shouldn't take too long


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ya-Ha!!! Here It is, The official Chapter 1!* Don't forget, Click on the Links in the Next Post to see the example of the outfits*

The Next Generaion of Naruto: Chapter 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



      "SAKURA-CHAN!!!!!" Naruto yelled as he walked down the hall, ignoring the "Lord Hokage, This is a _Hospital_!" from the Nurses. "In here, Naruto." Sakura called back from a couple rooms ahead. He walked into the room, Smiling in his Naruto-ish way. "Where's Risa-chan? I've got something for her" Sakura raised her eyebrow at him for a second before brushing off his suspicious Grin. "She's out training with Nicky and Risa. You know where to find them"

With Chiyo, Nicky, and Risa

The three of them were taking a shot break from training, Relaxing in the shade under a tree (or, In Nicky's Case, In the tree). "So...Have you heard?" Chiyo asked them. She has Average length Brown hair that is in a High ponytail with the ends (Really not sure what word to use there) at her neck. He has the Hyuuga eyes that she got from her father. She wears a White Cami top (Got No Idea what a cami is...Ask Chihiro for an example on her clothes) And she wears Brown Capri-ish pants like Tenten's before Shippuden with Standard issue Ninja shoes. She wears her headband around her Forehead. "Heard What?" Risa Asked. Risa is a rather tall, Kinda Busty girl with Blue-Black eyes (same as Sasuke), Pink hair (same color as her mom's) that's so long that even up in it's High ponytail, it still reaches just below her butt. She has a fit figure from all the Ninja trainging. She wears a Light blue Chinese-style top and a pair of Skin Tight, Dark Purple Capri's (Sorta...The go to about 3 inches above the ankle bone. Think Tsunade's pants...Except Skin tight) and a pair of shoes kinda like Tsunade's that are the same color as the Shirt. (Like I said, Very bad at descriptions) "Apparantly, They're gonna be putting us on teams with gennin from other villages instead of Gennin from our own class" Chiyo answered Risa. "Yeah..That sounds familiar..." she said _"Where do you people get this Information?"_ Nicky asked from up in the tree. Nicky is a ...Vertically challenged girl. She has bright Emerald green eyes and Short Black hair That has the same style as Hinata's (before she grew it out) in the back and Green Bags that frame her face similar to Sakura's. She has an Athlete's figure. She's not super skinny, but she's not thick. Nothing but muscle.  She wears a Green Midrift tank-top (Same color as Lee's outfit) with Bandages wrapped all the way around her torso and upper left arm (From her pants line all the way to her collar bone and from the left side of her neck and around her left shoulder (and covering the whole left shoulder blade) to about halfway between her shoulder and elbow) and she wears a air of black cargo capris and standard Shinobi Sandals (Green) and she wears her headband on her forehead where it's supposed to go. "Eh. You hear stuff when your parents are the Hokage's best friends." Risa replied, Smirking up at her. Chiyo nods in agreement. "My dad's one of his friends, too" Nicky glares down at them. "Yeah, But your dad's a freak." Nicky opens her mouth to rtort, But stops and just nods. "There's no denying that." Risa and Chiyo just laugh at her. "You losers." Which just makes them laugh harder.


"RISA-CHAN~~!!!!" Risa stops laughing and Tenses up "Oh, Kami, Not Uncle Naruto!" Nicky smirks and cackles evilly before calling out "Over here, Naruto-Sama!!!" Chiyo laughs even harder as Naruto runs over "There you are! I've been looking everywhere for you. Oh, Hey, Chiyo-Chan (That sounds cute) and Nicky-Chibi. ^_^" "DON'T CALL ME CHIBI, NARUTO-SAMA!" Nicky yells at him while the 3 of them just laugh. "Anyways, Risa-chan, I have something for you" Naruto says in a Sing-Songy voice. The 3 girls watch him expectantly. He puls up a piece of folded black cloth and hands it to her. She unfolds it to show a new headband "...Wait....How'd you find out that I broke my other one?" She asked staring at him suspiciously as she tied on the headband the same way Sakura wears hers. "Have you been spying on me!? You Creepy old Perve!! You're turning into Jiraiya the Pervy Sage!" She yelled at him while Nicky and Chiyo laugh at her "Oh, No!! Lord Hokage is watching young adolescent girls Train!! You Super-Pervert" Chiyo mock yelled in horror. this made the girls laugh harder while Naruto turned kinda Red "Ha. Ha. Very Funny. *Actually*, Sai was the one watching you. He sad he was out here painting and you guys distracted him. He said *Someone* was using suspiciously Familiar super-strength and through a kunai straight through it" He said, Looking pointedly at Nicky when he said 'Someone'. Nicky Blushed "That Was an accident!! I thought she was gonna Dodge, Not Duck so that the Kunai would _Somehow_ go between the top of her head and the headband!?" They stared at her like she was stupid.(Their faces looked like  or -_- "How the heck were you able to throw it hard enough for it to go though anyways!?" They yelled at her. "Uh...Hehe" She blushed a little redder and scratched the back of her head "..-mumble-.." "What was that?" "...I've been reading some of lady Tsunade's old Scrolls on Chakra control and using it the way Risa's mom uses hers..." "And you didn't tell us!!!" Risa and Chiyo yelled at her."So, You decided to risk killing my Risa-chan because you've been studying Grandma's Scrolls!?" Naruto yelled at her "Oi!!! Don't Blame her! The only reason I din't dodge in the first place was because I tripped!" Risa yelled back at him. "And that was Chiyo's Fault!" "Hey! Don't bring me in this!" Chiyo yelled at Risa. Naruto sighed, "Fine. I forgive you....Oh, Great!! I just realized! Now you have Lee's Insane Taijutsu Skills *and* Sakura's Insane Strength!! You're a Freak!!!" He yells, Half joking "Hey!!! Risa has the same strength that I do *and* the Sharingan *and* the Uchiha Fire Jutsus!! And Chiyo has the Byakugan *and* that cool Hyuuga taijutsu *and* her mom's Weapon Jutsus! (If you don't want her to have any of that, just tell me) I'm not the only Freak!" You can hear Naruto and the 3 girls arguing throughout the village for the next hour....


The Academy, the day of team/squad assignments


"So, Is everyone ready?" Iruka, who is still teaching at the academy, asks the class. There is a Shout of Affirmation from the class of Konoha's newest Gennin. "Good. Now, as I call your names and your squad member's names, Most of you will notice that You've never met or even Heard of your other Squad members. This is because your Squads will be made up of you and Gennin from other villages. They are all at the Hokage Tower being assigned to their teams as we speak. You will meet your Teammates during lunch in a room assigned to you. Now, Let's Get this Started!! Squad 1....."




Mwahaha!!! Cliffhanger! hehe. Unfortunately, I can't write anymore Until I have all the OC's and can assign them to teams. I currently only have 9 Gennin OCs..only 3 of which are from Konoha...Which would mean only 3 teams...And I'm till waiting for all of Kisara's Characters....And if that's not enough, I'm gonna have to go through my characters (there are about...4-5 hundred of them. Seriously I get really bored and I end up making more and More characters...) and make some of them Temporary characters until I get more Readers or just more characters...-sigh- I'm tired and Dinner's ready. I'll go back and fix anymistakes I made later. C-ya!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, Yeah, I almost forgot. Here are the pics for the outfits to go with my sorry descriptions.

Nicky's Hair:  This is Exactly what her hair looks like. The coloring sucks, But you get it, Right? Black in the back and Green in the front with Green eyes.

Nicky's Shirt: 
Just remember that it's solid Green (No stripes like in the pic)and there are a bunch of bandages under it....that's about what her figure looks like, too.

Nicky's Pants: 
Just take away the strap thingies just above the knees and put cargo pant pockets instead...And don't forget that they're black...And you can keep the belt. I'm not gonna add it to the description, But It'll be there.

Risa's Outfit:  Just make the top a Light blue and the bottoms Dark purple...and they aren't shorts like in the pic.  Oh, and the shirt isn't long like that. It stops at the pants...Same length as Tenten's shirt before Shippuden. And that's about what Risa's Figure is...Just with bigger breasts....

Risa's Shoes:  Just make them all light blue like the Shirt.

I've actually drawn these 2 exactly as they're supposed to look, But Our scanner doesn't work, so I can't use them...which is why I had to search for these...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 28, 2008)

ooo!! they are so good! the story is off on a good start too! hehe.. naruto will never lose his stupid touch!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 28, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ooo!! they are so good! the story is off on a good start too! hehe.. naruto will never lose his stupid touch!



It's funny, but I just read a story where Naruto comes up with this genius Idea for Sakura's Birthday and Sakura and Sasuke ask "Are we sure Naruto's an Idiot?" It was funny.


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Mar 29, 2008)

Chiyo wears her headband on her forehead.

Also, at the Naruto convention (which was fun) I got an Itachi plushie! Its so cute! *hugs it*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 29, 2008)

you got to go!! NO FAIR!! i want to go! and you got an itachi plushie??? NO FAIR!!!! i am so pissed right now. i want to go so badly!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 29, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> Chiyo wears her headband on her forehead.
> 
> Also, at the Naruto convention (which was fun) I got an Itachi plushie! Its so cute! *hugs it*



Okie Dokie. I fixed it. That is Really cool..I've actually never been to a Convention before, This may will be my first one...But I Do have an ANBU Kakashi Plushie...and a Hitsugaya Toushiro from Bleach...And a Sesshomaru from Inuyasha...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 29, 2008)

uh! i can't believe you guys can get those! i can't even find any plushies from any show that i like ANYWHERE! i hate my parents! they won't let me look for one let alone buy one.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 29, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> uh! i can't believe you guys can get those! i can't even find any plushies from any show that i like ANYWHERE! i hate my parents! they won't let me look for one let alone buy one.



Check your Local Mall...Some DVD stores, Some Hot Topics, and Some book stores Sell them...I know they have 'em in Saturday Matinee, FYE (For your entertainment), Hot Topic, and Walden's Books in the mall here...Or, you can look in the phone book for any Anime Stores near you. We have a Place called Neo Otaku...and there's a store called 'Anole Anime' in Raleigh...Or, If all else fails...The Internet!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 29, 2008)

man, i wish i could drive! and i wish i had a butt load of money, id probably buy almost every single merchandise thing there is for my favorite anime shows!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 29, 2008)

hehe...I can drive...Just only between 5am and 9pm and with a liscensed driver in the front seat...I just got my permit about a week and a half ago...And i'm already almost 17 -sigh- It doesn't expire until my 18th b-day...I have to drive with my mom for the Next year, 4 moths and 15 days...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 29, 2008)

oh.. that sucks.


----------



## ANBUONE (Mar 29, 2008)

funny i actullay gave that so thought one day, my pairing goes like this:
naruto and Hinata
child gender: male
jutsu: shadow clone 128 palms
How it works: he would combine his kekkia genki and a shadow clone to deliver a the 128 strikes to his enemy charka

sasuke and sakura
child gender: female
justsu :
can,t really think of one right now just thought it be cool to see a female character with the sharingan


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 30, 2008)

ANBUONE said:


> sasuke and sakura
> child gender: female
> justsu :
> can,t really think of one right now just thought it be cool to see a female character with the sharingan



hehe...Actually, Risa, Sasuke and Sakura's daughter in this story, does have Sharingan. and I wanted to say something about someone else I know, But I can't remember if Kisara has revealed it yet, So I'm not gonna say it in case it spoils something...


----------



## Lord Raiden (Mar 30, 2008)

Great job so far...you have a lot of characters to have to fit in this story so I wish you luck.  : excitedly waits for Takuya's appearance :


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 30, 2008)

Lord Raiden said:


> Great job so far...you have a lot of characters to have to fit in this story so I wish you luck.  : excitedly waits for Takuya's appearance :



Thank You....Yeah, I do have a lot of Characters to fit in here...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 31, 2008)

es mucho bueno, migikai, si si...... >,<... from now on i shall call you migikai.... my little friend.... >.<

Now on to the story wow you really do suck at describing the appearance.... wow...but it's still awesomely goodness.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> es mucho bueno, migikai, si si...... >,<... from now on i shall call you migikai.... my little friend.... >.<
> 
> Now on to the story wow you really do suck at describing the appearance.... wow...but it's still awesomely goodness.



Hardy har har. And, It's spelled with a 'J', not a 'g'. Mijikai. and, I'm not K'un!!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 31, 2008)

mijikai... thanks for telling me how to spell it.... dummy


----------



## DudettRin101 (Mar 31, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> mijikai... thanks for telling me how to spell it.... dummy



Nyeh. If you're gunna call me it, It needs to be spelled right


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Mar 31, 2008)

ok Miji-Chibi


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 1, 2008)

Miji-Chibi? I like that!! Can I use that? Oh, yeah, I'm sending my character to you now, Rin.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 1, 2008)

sure... why not.... hehehe i call her that today in 4th... and she gave my this glare...... i grinned and patted her head ^.^.... then she tried to kill me>.<


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 2, 2008)

???...what?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 2, 2008)

I called Rin miji-Chibi in 4th period yesterday... and she nearly killed me... ask our fried beth... i grabbed on to her.... wait... miji-chibi wasn't thatthe time you stole my orochimaru binder.... and then i stole your hat....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 8, 2008)

Chihiro_Uchiha said:


> ???...what?



Mijikai is Japanese for Short and, if you've been paying attention in Ninja academy, You know I hate being called Short. Kisara saw that Naruto called Nicky 'Nicky-Chibi' in my story and put them together and now calls me Miji-Chibi. And, Yeah, Kisara, I think that was when I took the binder...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

wow. you are picked on for being short? we don't usually do that. we take advantage of that in my school, send the short peeps under desks to set up some tricks at the front of the room or pay them to pass notes for us. it's so fun!


----------



## Chihiro_Uchiha (Apr 8, 2008)

wow...and I was picked on liking Naruto -_-


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 8, 2008)

...Great...I have a feeling you may have just given Kisara ideas...
You see, I'm barely 4'11"....I was the smallest kid in my grade until last year (10th grade, 15 years old)when some shorter people showed up...I've been picked on for liking anime, being small, Being a tomboy, being a nerd, dressing like a guy (causing people to think that I'm a Lezbian...I'm NOT!) I've been picked on for pretty much everything a girl in school can be picked on for for the last 11 years of my life....I hate school.

I can't Believe it! I've abandoned my thread! Or, at least, It feels like I have since I've spent so much time in Ninja Academy. But! Do Not Fear!!! I am working on the next chapter


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 8, 2008)

O.O Passing notes.... short..... under desk......... midget overload


----------



## Ino_Shika_Cho(&Asuma) (Apr 8, 2008)

*giggle* Miji-chibi


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 8, 2008)

hey, there are peeps in my school shorter then 4'11'', in fact, if iestimate, they're around.... 4'7. and they're SENIORS!!! oi! i am also hopeing for your chapter to come!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 8, 2008)

...What'd I tell you! Now she has bad Ideas! And we have some people that are quite a bit shorter than me now, But there weren't before....Though, They won't be able to call me Short tomorrow!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2008)

you are now blessed with luck!


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 9, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> ...Great...I have a feeling you may have just given Kisara ideas...
> You see, I'm barely 4'11"....I was the smallest kid in my grade until last year (10th grade, 15 years old)when some shorter people showed up...I've been picked on for liking anime, being small, Being a tomboy, being a nerd, dressing like a guy (causing people to think that I'm a Lezbian...I'm NOT!) I've been picked on for pretty much everything a girl in school can be picked on for for the last 11 years of my life....I hate school.
> 
> I can't Believe it! I've abandoned my thread! Or, at least, It feels like I have since I've spent so much time in Ninja Academy. But! Do Not Fear!!! I am working on the next chapter




What...???  4'11" is great for a girl!  

Doesn't matter if she's 15 or 25... 4'11" is cute!  (For a guy it's not so good...)

As far as getting picked on... Well, the best friends I've ever had, I've never had to work to win their friendship.

Real character is seeing how a person treats someone else who can do nothing for them.

If they're being mean to you, they're being mean to others as well!

Look for better friends or wait until college.


ForkliftJoe


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2008)

oh,... nice advice. he's smart.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 9, 2008)

awww..... i love my miji-chibi.... i'm sorry to make fun of you..... hey... everybody call me anorix.... i think thats how that spelt... oh and one calls me albino.... i don't see why though


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 9, 2008)

> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by DudettRin101
> ...



I gave this some thought and checked with the tape measure...  Yeah, 4'11" is PERFECT...! 

Most of the girls I've chased in HS, College and my single's group have all been right around 4'11" and I'm 6-foot.

Maybe these other people are *jealous* of you...???


One other thing... What I said about character: It works both ways.

*The decent guys will watch the girls... Not (only) for height, weight, style of clothes or even bra size!

They want to see how YOU treat other people.*

A few years ago there was a Smokin' Hot brunette in my single's group and there were about a dozen of us guys after her.

One night a bunch of us went to an IHOP, the place was busy and out of the blue, and for no good reason, this "hot babe" pinned the ears back on this overworked waitress and chewed her out over a glass of water.

I lost interest in the girl right then and never looked back.

My 2-Cents...!  ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 9, 2008)

i perfer to be over 5 ft. i feel tall to some boys in my grade! some are 'midgets'!! it's so funny! others are giants, i feel short to them. so i just hit their head!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 9, 2008)

forkliftjoe said:


> I gave this some thought and checked with the tape measure...  Yeah, 4'11" is PERFECT...!
> 
> Most of the girls I've chased in HS, College and my single's group have all been right around 4'11" and I'm 6-foot.
> 
> ...



Somehow, I don't think the guys around here are like that....There's only been 1 guy to like me since 5th grade (almost 7 years ago) and We don't like him....He's freaky.....I (Reluctantly)gave him a chance...Didn't work. Right after I broke up with him he went out with a girl I hate and then, when they broke up, asked me to hook him up with Kisara....It was funny. 

And 4'11" Is NOT cute. It's annoying. I always have to have people help me get the high things and I don't like asking for help for anything. I'm very independent. I have people literally look down on me and move my legs twice as fast to keep up with everyone else. Seriously, I take 2 steps for every step my best friend takes...They called me 'Speedy Gonzales' in ROTC in feshman year because I walked so fast... 

It is good advice, though


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 9, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> Somehow, I don't think the guys around here are like that....There's only been 1 guy to like me since 5th grade (almost 7 years ago) and We don't like him....He's freaky.....I (Reluctantly)gave him a chance...Didn't work. Right after I broke up with him he went out with a girl I hate and then, when they broke up, asked me to hook him up with Kisara....It was funny.




Yeah... Never 'mercy date' the geeks!

Guys like that need to be "left in the pond" to grow up.

Girls actually do them a favor by turning them down...




> And 4'11" Is NOT cute. It's annoying. I always have to have people help me get the high things and I don't like asking for help for anything. I'm very independent. I have people literally look down on me and move my legs twice as fast to keep up with everyone else. Seriously, I take 2 steps for every step my best friend takes...They called me 'Speedy Gonzales' in ROTC in feshman year because I walked so fast...
> 
> It is good advice, though




Well, most folks hit a "growth spurt" at about 19 or 20, then another one somewhere between 22 ad 26.

I know a couple from College that married... She's 4 foot nothing and he's 6'4"  (Mutt and Jeff... check wikipedia)  

They are very happy together and just laugh at themselves.

Truth is, there are probably a couple of great guys who would love to ask you out, but don't have the nerve.

A little encouragement from your end might just break the ice...

Be sweet, be assertive and insist they respect you...  

They SHOULD hold doors open for you and they SHOULD walk you to your car at night!  You're the girl and they're the guys... It's the way it works.

Old Fashioned...?  Maybe.

But as Jim Backus said in It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World, "What could happen to an Old Fashioned?"  (That's a joke...)

~ FLJ


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 10, 2008)

awww that's sooo sweet...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 10, 2008)

it is sweet! and dudett! if guys look at you in class and don't say anything at all, and you look at them, you look away and they don't do anything, they still look at you, here's what i do, this happened to me, you throw a pencil at them. i had a note on it, they read it, it said 'why are you looking at me? do you have a crush or what?' i know, im straight forward. he replied, he said 'uh, sort of... >P' so i gave him an annoyed look, he smiled and hit his head on the desk. i was so happy!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 10, 2008)

uh...taking dating advice from people I don't know when I'm usually the one gving the advice to people I don't know...That's the thing, clara, They don't look at me...Unless they're the creepy Stalkerish people I seem to attract. Seriously, I've had a freaky fat boy stalk/copy me in 7th grade, I have a freaky stalker girl that's pbsessed with me (Her name's Victoria Scanga) I have her freaky boyfriend that won't leave me alone (HE CALLED ME ON CHRISTMAS MORNING to as some really stupid question about Naruto. I regret giving him my number)...The freaky autistic guy from my 3rd period was staring at me at lunch...Those are the kinds of people I attract. Unfortunately, All the guys I like like My best friend...And most of them have dated her, broke up, and still want to go back out with her. I just have bad luck with guys...


----------



## Maes_Hughes (Apr 10, 2008)

Aww...Poor Miji-chibi! I'm sorry. I'd help you make all the guys Jealous of me and want to be your man, But, unfortunately, I'm here and You're there. You seem like a cool person to me...If a little Tomboyish. Maybe they're just Intimidated by you...You told me once that some football player guy in your ROTC class said you intimidated him, didn't you? I'm pretty sure that if you can intimidate a football player, You probably intimidate a lot of other people as well. I'd be intimidated....I'd probably go out with you. I mean, sure, You're not the prettiest girl in the world, But you're not ugly.. (I've seen her pics on Myspace. She forced me to go on that stupid site!T.T)


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 10, 2008)

Maes_Hughes said:


> Aww...Poor Miji-chibi! I'm sorry. I'd help you make all the guys Jealous of me and want to be your man, But, unfortunately, I'm here and You're there. You seem like a cool person to me...If a little Tomboyish. Maybe they're just Intimidated by you...You told me once that some football player guy in your ROTC class said you intimidated him, didn't you? I'm pretty sure that if you can intimidate a football player, You probably intimidate a lot of other people as well. I'd be intimidated....I'd probably go out with you. I mean, sure, You're not the prettiest girl in the world, But you're not ugly.. (I've seen her pics on Myspace. She forced me to go on that stupid site!T.T)



ok...That last line was really Rude, Jake. I thought you knew her better than That! She's Insecure about herself!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Insecure!!! What the Heck are you talkin' about, Woman!? I ain't insecure! Anyways, I think Jake's lyin'. I ain't Pretty...and I ain't cute and I know it. I don't need people to lie to me to make me feel better. I'm fine with the way I am. I figure, I ain't gunna change anytime in the near future and get magically cute, so Why bother worrying about it. 


Something I think really Fits me:
_Hello my sweet little things, I am human with flaws running to my head and my toes.
I am far from being the ideal student, daughter and friend. 
I make many mistakes and can't seem to do anything right without something going wrong.
I always mess up when I'm telling jokes, and I can't even speak correctly to save my life.

I am imperfection. 

I have no grace to show when I walk. 
A day doesn't go by that I don't trip on my own two feet.
My words are not always sweet; I can't even sugar-coat my opinions.
I am easily distracted by such simple things, and like to wander the depths of my mind.
My temper is short just like my height, and my happiness runs for miles.

I am imperfection.

My shoes and attire rarely match, threads hang off my clothes, but they symbolize my personality.
It suits me just fine.
I am human with flaws, I can't be perfect.
Not now or not ever.
And I really don't mind.

Hello and goodbye, 
I am imperfect and that's the way I am. ♥_ This is by Labyrinth.Heart on Quizilla.

Okay, I'm starting to sound Emo...I'm gunna shut up now


----------



## The_Simi (Apr 10, 2008)

Ada...Dot Dot Dot...I'm Sorry I feel bad now...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't feel bad. It's fine. Anyways, I'm goin' to Mississippi tonight and I gotta go pack..If I don't get to get on this weekend, then I'll talk to y'all on Tuesday, But I'll try to get on and talk as often as I can.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 10, 2008)

aww! that poem is reallly nice! that's sort of what i do... odd. miss you during when you're gone!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes miji-chibi.... never fear me and bethy poo is here to help you throw pencils at random people........ hey.... what about hawk boy... he's rather nice.... and tallish..... a...a...a... so ... anywho i shall miss you greatly in fourth tomorrow and monday..... me and bethy poo willl dutifully be mournful of your empty chair.... and never let a tush touch it until you have returned to our waiting arm........ or to our table.... which ever one......  but yes we will await your loving return......


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 10, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> uh...taking dating advice from people I don't know when I'm usually the one gving the advice to people I don't know...That's the thing, clara, They don't look at me...Unless they're the creepy Stalkerish people I seem to attract. Seriously, I've had a freaky fat boy stalk/copy me in 7th grade, I have a freaky stalker girl that's pbsessed with me (Her name's Victoria Scanga) I have her freaky boyfriend that won't leave me alone (HE CALLED ME ON CHRISTMAS MORNING to as some really stupid question about Naruto. I regret giving him my number)...The freaky autistic guy from my 3rd period was staring at me at lunch...Those are the kinds of people I attract. Unfortunately, All the guys I like like My best friend...And most of them have dated her, broke up, and still want to go back out with her. I just have bad luck with guys...





Wow... Are there any 'nice people' in your school?

Anyway, my apologies for dragging out my soapbox and preaching a sermon...  Your comments of being 4'11" and getting picked on because of it got my dander up.  (I have a niece in the same boat... sort of...)



I still say it's a great height for a girl, and the independace is a plus to the right guy.

And you're probably doing the right thing by keeping your distance from some of these people...!

Make an extra effort to find yourself a good college and go to it.  ~ FLJ


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kisara_Momochi said:


> Yes miji-chibi.... never fear me and bethy poo is here to help you throw pencils at random people........ hey.... what about hawk boy... he's rather nice.... and tallish..... a...a...a... so ... anywho i shall miss you greatly in fourth tomorrow and monday..... me and bethy poo willl dutifully be mournful of your empty chair.... and never let a tush touch it until you have returned to our waiting arm........ or to our table.... which ever one......  but yes we will await your loving return......



AHA!!! I have Internet Connection at the Hotel! Whoo!!! And....Okie Dokie....I bet my chair feels special. I know I do... And what about Tall-Man? Dude's a friggin' druggie. I passed him doin' a deal when I was walking to the Library yesterday...That was creepy. 



> Wow... Are there any 'nice people' in your school?
> 
> Anyway, my apologies for dragging out my soapbox and preaching a sermon... Your comments of being 4'11" and getting picked on because of it got my dander up. (I have a niece in the same boat... sort of...)
> 
> ...



I think there are _some_ Nice people at my school...They just aren't interested in me...And I thank you for your Nice comments. They are greatly appreciated. And You don't have to tell me about finding a good College. I'm definitely working on that.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

i think college is going to suck. it'll be boring, and really dull.


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 11, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i think college is going to suck. it'll be boring, and really dull.




Try Texas A&M...!

One of their traditions is you have to kiss your date everytime the Aggies score a touchdown or a field goal!


 ~ FLJ


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

traditions? they made a tradition out of that? no offense joe. the tradition that i learned from my mom for capital in ohio is that everytime you see a girl scream for anything, you hug and kiss.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Y'all Know weird Traditions...I don't know any college traditions...But that's 'cuz No-one in my family has ever been.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

what? no one in your family has been to college?


----------



## forkliftjoe (Apr 11, 2008)

DudettRin101 said:


> I think there are _some_ Nice people at my school...They just aren't interested in me...And I thank you for your Nice comments. They are greatly appreciated. And You don't have to tell me about finding a good College. I'm definitely working on that.




You're welcome... I just hate seeing someone beat themselves up over something _that I know is a lie_.

I could almost write a short book on the stuff I've learned in the last 7 or 8 years that I wish someone had told me while I was in HS.

I'd be better off and a lot further ahead in life.

Let me finish with this:  Probably the most interesting and attractive girl I've ever dated wasn't all that pretty.  

My sister didn't think so when I showed her the girl's photo, and she was as flat-chested as a 23-year old woman could get.

But, me and about 20 other guys didn't care.  (Competition can be fierce in a single's group!)

She was smart, funny, polite, *had a great attitude and she was confident in who she was and where she was going*.  

I wish I could tell you we got married, but she was a nurse and married some doctor she met at work… 

(The lucky stiff!  )

The thing is, most women are more attractive than they give themselves credit for, and most guys will “overlook” a lot of physical “imperfections” for a confident girl with a great attitude.

~ FLJ


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have come to realize that, as much as I hate the heat, I need to move to Mississippi. I've been here for abot 7 hours and I've already had 3 guys act as if they're interested...all of them were between the ages of 20 and 30...I'm only 16.... I, apparently, attract older, Southern men as well as freaks.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

Ocuh! not cool! but just for my common interest in the situation, whos the youngest and what's he look like?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 11, 2008)

I didn't actually ask their ages, I was judging by looks, Anyways, He looked about...22, 23 maybe...Lifts weights, But is not super muscley like a wrestler or football player...Short spiked hair, just longer than Buzz-cut length...He was kinda cute....I don't know how to describe his face...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

let me guess.... tough, ruged cheek bones and a rough jaw?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 11, 2008)

Actually...think Shaven Brad Pitt only not as Hot...Just cute.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 11, 2008)

oh.. that's sort of cute!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah...Kinda. I just find it annoying!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 12, 2008)

aw! annoying? oh well! different tastes for different people!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 13, 2008)

was he like emmett..... possibly.....don't worry we're still doing our little road trip this summer to get you know who....... and possibly we'll find you someone on the way there.... andwe can take him back with us.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 13, 2008)

Actually, Emmett's a good way to describe him. He reminds me of Emmett from Twilight


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 13, 2008)

oh..... he's a keeper


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 13, 2008)

gasp! emmet from twilight? i tried imagineing him, i made him look sort of big and all muscle man, he's sort of cute.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 14, 2008)

I love emmett. Emmett is actually my favorite character in Twilight...With Edward and Jacob at 2nd, then Bella and Alice at 3rs, then Jasper, Carlisle, Esme, and Rosalie (who is last because she's Rude)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

sweet! i don't know who i like the most..... most likely emmet or edward.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 14, 2008)

JACOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all the way man...... then Alice.... because i am alice.... not really but i am in spirit..... then jasper..... and then carlisle.... the rest just fall into place.... execpt edward.... i love edward.... but have you seen the actor they have playing him..... his face is funny looking and it makes me mad.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

i didn't know there was a movie for twilight! i must know!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i didn't know there was a movie for twilight! i must know!



It hits Theatres December 12th of the year. The guy playing Edward is Robert Pattinson, Who plays Cedric Diggory in Harry Potter 4 the movie. He is UGLY! And the guy playing Jacob is the guy that plays Shark-boy in 'Sharkboy and LavaGirl' the movie. Horrible, Wrong actors for the Movie!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 14, 2008)

TOTALLY! at least get like the ron guy but dye his hari! he's at least a little more sutible for to play edward!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 14, 2008)

Ehhh...Rupert Gint isn't cute enough for Edward....They need someone like...Jesse Mcartney...Johnny Depp(Too bad he's too oldSomeone realy Good Looking!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 15, 2008)

im just saying, he's better than that cedric guy. and i wish johnny could do it too!!!! but, he is too old, lke you said...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 15, 2008)

shoot i'd settle for anyone other than cedric...... but hey if you want news on the movie... i have almost every picture but go to hisgoldeneyes.com or twilightlexicon.com of even check it out on stepheniemeyer.com....... but bella is too sporty rosalie is to nice... victorias.... i can see it... alice is perfect.... jasper is hotttttt..... emmett is so totally perfect.... carlisle looks a little to old.... esme is perfect ..... renee and charlie are perfect... james is hotttttttttttttt..... i feel like a p*d*p**** towards jacob.... because there was alot i wanted to do to him.... all of bella's friends look ok.... execpt eric.... who looks asian..... and billy is perfect..... oh and they have the crash scene on youtube..... and on hisgoldeneyes.com they have an actaul aired trailer from mtv on it.....but there adding in a feild trip scene.... theres a waterfall somewhere.... and stephenie meyer is going to be on there for a second and she is ordering a vegatarian sandwich..... do ya get it.... vegatarian.... hahahaha.... well any way...


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, James is Hot. I still say that Jasper looked like a horrible fusion of Michael Jackson and Johnn Depp in that one Video. The guy trhat plays Emmett was in a Hilary Duff video once... I don't remember which one anymore...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

hilary duff? i don't like her at all. don't ask why, i just don't.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 16, 2008)

I like some of her Music, But Not Much


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 16, 2008)

JASPER IS STILL PRETTY


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, I suppose he is.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

so.... when are you posting the next chapter?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 16, 2008)

Well, I'm getting Jakes character tonight and I'm gonna finish writing down Kisaras characters and then I have to figure out how many Characters I need to make, Make profiles for them, Decide teams, and then Plan out the chapter....I'm going as fast as I can.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 16, 2008)

ok, don't forget everyone elses characters, of course, it's your creation! Good luck on it!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 17, 2008)

hehehehehe trust me rin...... your gonna be pulling your hair out soon...... i went through that phase during te first couple of posteds on ninja academy..... oh i should tell you the story of how i came p with the idea.... lets just say, my place of genious was in my pool.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

hmm... i must have a really weird mind cause with me... i never have to really think that hard to get another chapter!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 17, 2008)

well it's not nesscarly the getting to the next chapter.... see with mine and rins story we have to worry about getting the other person oc right.... and then situatted in the story and when more people submit their characters you have to find a way to add them in the story without missing up everything thats happen. i have it easy because it's a school and people can understand about people enrolled and such.... but think about.... what hapens if you in the middle of a chunin exam and a person wants you to add their character...... well your gonna run into some problems.... and thats where the whole pulling your hair out came from....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, I discovered the first Hair-Pulling moment in 4th period today...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 17, 2008)

aw yes.... i know


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

ow. i have never thought of it that way before.... i guess you guys are right. i bet both of you look like dudett's sig of L right now.


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 17, 2008)

^_^ I wish I did look like That Pic. Then I'd be the totally Cool and Awesome L Lawliet!!!! My computer is being a Piec of crap right now...Keeps kicking me off-line and crap. It's annoying


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

yeah, that's happening  to me early. i wish i had bags and the hair like L, and the ability to sit like him for sooo long!! that'd be sooo cool!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 17, 2008)

I could sit like him for hours...If my feet weren't always sliding off the chair. I have bags like his during the summer because I don't sleep...I'd like to have his hair...That'd be cool.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 17, 2008)

i wish i could even stay up late enough to have bags in the summer! MY PARENTS SUCK!!! i would dye by hair black, if it wasn't for them!!! GRR!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 17, 2008)

I died my hair black once...Once my hair started growing back, everyone thought I had a huge Bald spot because the hair was blonde. I actually have some Blue-Black Hair dye, But My mom won't let me dye my hair black again.  She says I can't go darker than brown because The black makes me look pale...I'm Freakin' Irish!!! And I don't go out in the sun! I look pale with any color Hair Because I AM pale. Well, Only a year and a half until I'm 18, Then I can do what I want. ^_^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 18, 2008)

AH! lucky! i wish i was super pale like gaara-kun!!  then i would be sooo freakin happy! and i would freak more people out!!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm polish..... so yippe i'm naturally pale..... it'll all work out to my benefit when i become a vampire.... anywho.... the only thin me and L have in in comoon is our sugar intake....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 18, 2008)

Same Here. I eat as much sugar as L does.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 18, 2008)

hehehe nice


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 19, 2008)

...It's soo Boring Today!!! All i've really done today is watch Full Metal Panic Fumoffu volumes 1 and 2....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

all ive done is listen to maximum the hormone, watch death note, and listen to nightmare


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Very Important for the Next Chapter!!!* I want to start on it, But I don't have enough characters. I need 3 Leaf Nins, 6 characters from Villages other than Leaf, Mist, Snow, and Sand. And I need 10 Leaf Jounin/Senseis plus other adult Ninjas and a new Akatsuki. If any of you would like to make more characters for me (other than Kisara, who has sent in 9) It would Help. You don't have to if you don't want to. If you do, Please have them to me by this coming Friday. If no-one sends in any or I still don't have enough, I'll just Use my own characters and start the new chapter. Yet again, This is Optional. I have no problem using my own characters. That just means it'll be easier for me to keep them in character, Though, It does mean that it'll take a little longer to get the next chapter out because I have to go through over 400 character and choose the ones I want...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 19, 2008)

i have one... from the stone village.
his name is Mikaru Hatarou.
do you want me to mail you the details?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, Please Do.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 19, 2008)

nice.... well i might be here tomorrow, me jenee kimmie and possibly this one weird hippie girl who is playing james in our twilight movie, are hopefully going to the fair by the mall.... so yeah... it'd be cool


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 19, 2008)

hmm...I forgot there was a fair out there. Wish I could go, But I have no money and no ride...Oh well. I'll just stay here and finish Blue Moon!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 21, 2008)

-sigh- Don't mean to double post (Again) But I really wanted to say this!! I have Good News for you, My faithful Readers!!! I have already Written all of chepter 2 that I can until Friday. When I get home from School on friday, I'll know for sure how many characters I need to make and the I will get the 2nd chapter out as soon as possible. I hope to have it out no later than Next Thursday (I'd say friday, But I already have plans and won't be home to type it up on friday...)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 21, 2008)

ossu! i wait for the chapter!


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 21, 2008)

whoo hoo!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

OK, IK've decided that I don't wanna wait until friday for characters. I'm just going to make my own people because I really wanna finish this chapter. I already have some things planned for it and I wanna write it before I forget. So, Hopefully the chapter will be done soon.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

Good luck, and if you need any more people, sen does till have to more daughters, and one more son........ sigh.... i know i help you out more than enough....so i'll sit pactiently......no wait i have a grand idea.... i'll become one of those really annoying fans..


hurry up. I can't wait for the update. When is it coming. Is kisara gonna be in it. why are you taking so long OMFG you write slow....

lol......


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

That reminds me! If any of you, My faithful readers, Do what kisara did in the previous post (Where's My character!? Hurry up and write! I want the chapter NOW! etc.)I will either postpone the chapter or, if it happens too much (Kinda like what Someone -coughjako-sancoughspikecough- does in ninja academy.) I'll cancel the story all together.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

O.O....... my bad....i was just kidding.... no need for hasrhitys now....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 23, 2008)

I know you were kidding.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 23, 2008)

ok.... thats good.... *sighs in relief*


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Apr 29, 2008)

> I died my hair black once


 i died my hair once to....but i will never speak of that again..lets just say, it was a horrible expeirience!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

how was it a horrible experience? i love black hair! i wish i could dye it!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Jako-san! What brings you to my humble story? I thought you said 'i dont want ur spinoff'? hmmm?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

i wnt your spinoffs.....^.^.....hi


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hallo. ^_^ I was Quoting something he said on page...37, I think, of Ninja Academy


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Apr 29, 2008)

wow..... it was that long ago.... page 37 seems .....far away... alomst a distant memory of my past life, like it has faded ever so softly, ever so unaware, and now it is i who is caught off guard, yet thrown aside because my thoughts change like the leaves in the fall. only not as slow and not as colorful. it's so tragic, yet its the bitter truth. the bitter bitter truth......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

when is you next chapter coming out?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Apr 30, 2008)

I was actually working on it today...I'm kinda still working on the characters, But I only have a few left and then I'll start on the Chapter. I hope to have it out ASAP


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 5, 2008)

(sorry to double post again) Anyways, I know it's taking forever, But I'm working on it. I actually have quite a few of the needed charcters...If I remember correctly (I don't have my notebook handy) All I have left to find are the Senseis and...3 or 4 gennin? I'm not sure anymore. I was actually just working on the pics (Since, you know, My descriptions are horrible) for the teams/characters. I'm also woking on my plans for later in the story. Y'know, Missions, Random Enemy meetings, the New Akatsuki, all that. I don't have as much time to work on it tonight as I would like, But blame that on my mom. She wouldn't get off the computer so I could work...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 6, 2008)

hurry up..............pwease


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 6, 2008)

I plan to work more on it around the time American Idol starts tonight.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 9, 2008)

well, first off, cant u just forget about the whole spinoff thing!!!and second of all im just here for..."exploratory"purposes.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 10, 2008)

damn, updates sure do take a loong time


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 10, 2008)

I know That, and I'm working on it. It probably would have been up by now if it weren't for the fact that every time I try to work on the pics for the characters, My Computer freezes or someone IMs me, which makes my computer freeze. It is very annoying. I am trying, though. It's all my computers fault that it's not up.

And, No, I can't forget the spinoff thing. It was one of the first things you said to me and it was very rude. And, 'Exploratory' purposes? What's that mean? You just checkin' the place out?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 10, 2008)

well yeah just checking the place out! I don't think ill check it out for long thuogh.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 10, 2008)

Whatever you say. You do whatever you want...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 10, 2008)

aw jako don't be mean.... rin is busily working on the story and she has my full support while doing so..... think of this thread as a sister thread to ninja academy......


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

im bored... so... now what? i know you're working... im just bored right n- OH!!! BUTTERFLY!! pretty! KILL!! DIE DIE DIE!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 10, 2008)

well im not trying to be mean.........If you dont want me on this thread just say so!


----------



## Tengui (May 11, 2008)

uggghh cant think of character must think...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 11, 2008)

Oh!!! Howdy, Tengui!! New Here? Thank you for visiting my...currently rather boring thread.

I have no problem with you being here Jako, I'm just having fun at your expense...Sort of revenge for the spinoff thing and my way of having picking on people like they do me.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 11, 2008)

haha well if ur gonna have fun at my expense, go ahead, becouse 1 slip up and ill have 10x the fun at ur expense


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 11, 2008)

and didnt kisara say u were really short? well then thats what ill base my jokes off, oh, and im going to be making a fnfic "shortly" LOL


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 11, 2008)

Eh. I get enough of that from Kisara and Jake on here and everyone else at school. 1 more person isn't going to bother me. I'm just used to it by now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 11, 2008)

im bored. you done with the chapter yet?


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 11, 2008)

no....I have  feeling This is going to become like Ninja academy. 76 pages of posts and only about 10 of the posts are actual chapters...I'm really sorry about that.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 12, 2008)

yeah, i suppose it will be


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 12, 2008)

correction, it will be like that in a "short' amount of time! i crack my self up!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 12, 2008)

...that wasn't funny. I have definitely heard some much better Short jokes.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

So have i miji-chibi.........i think that joke fell 'short' of our expectations..... it just couldn't 'measure up' to our standards.... you should try going 'bigger' on your jokes next time.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 12, 2008)

roflmfao. That was funny. That's how you do a short joke, Jako.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 12, 2008)

...really..i thought so...when i posted this... i was about to call you and tell you to read it....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 13, 2008)

Ok, Photobucket is getting on my nerves. The stupid Edit thing isn't working. I'm going to have to change some of my characters and then I'll start on the actual chapter. It's all Photobucket's Fault.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 14, 2008)

Ok, I know you've been waiting a while, But I will have the First part of the chapter up Tonight. I finally got all the Teams and Senseis, So I'm going to go ahead and post the Assigning of the teams. Once I post that, I'm going to have to go through all the pics I have so that I can make descriptions for each character. Once I do that, I will start writing the rest of the chapter.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

yes! progress! hurry and make it good cause im hyper and im typing really fast and i am impatient


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 14, 2008)

Uhh...heh...I'm Really Really sorry, But it ooks like It won't be up tonight after all....That is the 3rd time in a row that everything I typed disappeared into nothingness...I'm going to have to get on the computer tomorrow and Type it because, apparantly, My LapTop doesn't want me to type it. I don't know what it is. One minute i'm typing the end of it and all of a sudden everything is gon and I'm typing at the top of the screen again...I hate my Lap Top...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

type it on a regualr computer.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 14, 2008)

Like I said, I'm gonna have to do that tomorrow. My mom is currently using the regular computer, So I can't type it. However, As soon as I get back from school tomorrow, I'll get on the regular computer and type it up. I really do hate this Laptop


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 15, 2008)

well make sure ur next update is good, dont sell yourself "short" this next update certainly has "Big" suspense


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 15, 2008)

...I hate you...-_-...Whoo!!! only 7 days!!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 16, 2008)

i know u do..


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 16, 2008)

I'm really sorry. I'm having computer problems, But I am trying to get the chapter up. At this rate, I'll have the character pics done and I'll be able to post the whole chapter at once...If I can ever get the bloody thing typed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 16, 2008)

ugh!! can't you save it???


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 16, 2008)

Like I said before. One minute I'm Typing and th next minute it's all wiped out. What do you want me to do-Save it after every single sentence? Look, I like y'all, But That's not gonna happen. I'm to lazy for that. I will not repeatedly save my work for y'all. No. I'm Not that nice and I just don't like you enough for that. I'm almost done with the character pics. I only have like 5 more to go, So what I'm gonna do is when I finish that, which I'm gonna do in the morning, I'll just Write the rest of the chapter and, Hopefully, have it up by next week. This way, You get the whole chapter at once. If I don't finish the characters tomorrow, Then I will try my hardest to get what I have ready posted by the time Narto comes on at 9.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 17, 2008)

...dang rin... harsh...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 17, 2008)

I'm just being honest. I like being lazy.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 17, 2008)

what a shame if u werent so lazy the chapters would get posted in a "short" amount of time.............


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 17, 2008)

I'm Ignoring your horrible attempts at short jokes.

Ok, I've got all the Pics done. All I have to do is Write the descriptions for them and then I'll be able to write up the rest of the chapter, Then Post it. It will, hopefully, Be up before we leave for the con on Thursday.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 18, 2008)

only four...er threeish days away...omg i can't wait


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 18, 2008)

chappy!!! DAMN!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 19, 2008)

fine ignore my jokes ill just stop.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 19, 2008)

YAY!!! No more short jokes!!


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 20, 2008)

that still doesn't change the fact that u are thuogh...........


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 20, 2008)

...Your point?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

??????????????????


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 20, 2008)

Hey, Kisara, Remember how I said that when we come back from the con I was gonna order The Harlequin and some other book online? Well, I went ahead and put all the books I was gonna order on my wish list and...heh...Before my member discount, 10 books is gunna be $104, almost $105. My discount is almost $11....The 4 most expensive are New Moon, Eclipse, Breaking Dawn (Which I pre-ordered) and Acheron (Which I also pre-ordered. It doesn't come out for 77 days...)


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 20, 2008)

whoot whoot...go get em tiger...or cub


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 21, 2008)

You annoy me...


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 21, 2008)

O.O Holy Crap. I just updated the First post of the story. I added ALL of the OCs....Holy freakin' Crap...I think I even have Kisara beat with all the characters.....This is gunna be hard...Go look at it...


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 21, 2008)

yeah yeah yeah yeah....you may have more characters but i have more posteds... and you also just made it harder for yourself


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 26, 2008)

Yeah it's pretty cool.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 27, 2008)

I've decided that I've made you all wait long enough. My next post will be the first part of chapter 2.


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 27, 2008)

Just know that this will be very Short. What you're about to read is just the part where Iruka says who's on all the teams. The main part of this chapter is gonna be introducing all of the characters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 2:
     The class waited anxiously for Iruka-sensei to announce the first team "Team 1 is Romaru Remo, Subaku no Kimikoko, and Rose Inuzuka" Romaru nodded and Iruka moved on "Team 2 is Nicky Lee, Aki Kuronari, and Kai Ruyu" Nicky smirks and motion for him to move on "Team 3 is Risa Uchiha, Mika Kuronari, and Subaku no Kanade" Risa pumps her fist "Yes!! No weak, Loser Dudes on my team!!" The class laughs as Iruka Moves on "Team 4 is Chiyo Hyuuga, Yuki Koori, and Subaku no Reno" Chiyo smiles " Aww!! I wanted to be on Reno-Kun's Team!!" The blond girl that sat back and sulked. Iruka sighs, shakes his head, and moves on "Team 5, Amai Uzumaki, Subaku no Kanabi, and Denkou Toko" The same blond girl smiled brightly "Yay!!! My Team sounds awesome!" Everyone sweatdropped. "Team 6, Rin Uchiha, Kira Yamato, and Durai Mine (Mean-A)" A black haired girl, Risa's Twin, nodded. "Team 7 is Korosu Uchiha, Arashi Uzumaki, and Botan Uchiha" The class was silent, Then a Blond boy, The spitting Image of Naruto, stood up "Iruka-Sensei...I thought we were supposed to be in teams with Gennin of other Villages...?" he asked "Ah, yes, well, there are 2 reasons for this team. The first: We don't have enough Gennin from other villages to fill all of the teams. and 2: Lord Hokage personally assigned this team. He thinks you will all work well together" A pink haired girl, The spitting Image of Sakura, stood up "Thank you, sensei. *Arashi, SIT down*"she said, Glaring at him. "Yes, Ma'am!" He said, Plopping down into his seat. Iruka sighs again. "Team 8 is Rika Nara, Mizu Nikari, and Mace (Pronounced like the weapon-Mace) Kumine (Koo-mean-A)" everyone turned to the girl sleeping in the back "psst! Rika, Wake up!" Without waking up, The girl waved her hand "I heard Ya. Get on with it" Iruka Sighs, Yet again 'Just like Her father' he thinks. " Team 9- Karisuma Akimichi, Kiba Mikuzu, and Koji Takari" a girL with dirty Blond hair stood up with a bag of chips in her hand "so...I'm in a team with 2 guys?" Iruka's eyes narrowed slightly "Yes..." he replies hesitantly. Everyone in the class had to cover their ears to block out the high pitched squeal Karisuma let out "YAY!!! I'm all alone with 2 guys!" 'Oh, Kami, she's even worse than Aunt Ino' Risa, Rin, Korosu, and Botan thought at the same time. "Now that I'm Deaf, May I move on, miss Akimichi?" Iruka asked. She blushes "Yes, Sensei" and sat down. "Ahem. Team 10- Kizuato Hatake, Kishonen Tonkuro, and Akari Mikon" It was silent for a moment "Kisuato?" everyone turned to look at the seat in the center of the room. There, in the seat, sat a straw dummy with white hair. "KIZUATO!!!" Iruka was turning an Interesting shade of Purplish Red...Just then the Door banged open "You Rang?" asked the White haired Girl "Why Are You Late...AGAIN!?" Iruka Growled at her "Well, You see, I was walking down the road of Life when I saw this Giant Cookie an-" "Sit down. I will not repeat your Team Member's names, So You'll just have to find out on your own." The class was laughing "And Last, But not Least, Team 11. Kuga Nara, Ichigo Takashi, and Skye Nekkyo" The blonde haired boy that was sleeping next to Rika waved his hand without looking up, Just like his Sister. Iruka sighs, Hopefully, for the last time "Okay, After lunch you will all meetin the classroom that corresponds with your Team number. Team 1 in room 101, Team 2 in 102, and so on. Got It?" "Yes, Sensei!" "Good. You're all dismissed." Just as everyone started to get up "Wait!" Everyone turned to the back to look at Risa. Amai and Nicky stood up and looked at Risa, Then at each other, Then Looked foreward "Go, Ninja. Go, Ninja, GO!!!" They yelled/Sang while doing a stupid little dance, Everyone Stared at them in Dead silence before busting out laughing and running out of the classroom.




Wow!! She Finally Wrote something!! lol. Any of you recognize the "Go, Ninja" thing? It's from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: Secret of the Ooze.
The next post will start at the end of lunch.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 28, 2008)

KIMIKOKO!!!!!!! SHE IS SO KISARAS DAUGHTER....and BAM her buddys are there...sen and brandi's children...it's just like old times...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 30, 2008)

Nice post and it was very short, no pun intended!


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 31, 2008)

I've noticed something...Almost everycharacter in this Fan Fic wears a Cropped shirt of some Kind. Their shirts all end half way down their Torso....It's kinda annoying...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

you finally wrote the second chappy... it's sort of what you wrote before how many pages ago?


----------



## xXKenshinXx (May 31, 2008)

lol! good point


----------



## DudettRin101 (May 31, 2008)

Whoo!!! All Descriptions for the characters are written, So I can now Finish the chapter. The rest will be a lot longer...-sigh- I'm gonna have to Introduce and describe 40 characters in the 2nd part of this chapter....Wow...

And How come no-one is saying anything about the bit I put on the end? No-one wants to say how stupid the 'go Ninja' thing was?

Anyways, As Before, When I finally post the chapter, The Pictures will be in the post immediately after because of how bad my descriptions are.


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (May 31, 2008)

but go ninja go is awesome.... and sorry about the shirts...you can make kanade's longer if you want..^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 31, 2008)

i don't know about go ninja. sorry.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 1, 2008)

Me neither tbh


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

...You've never seen the Teenaged Mutant Ninja Turtles? Not that Stupid TMNT movit that came out..what? Last year? Anyways, I'm talking about the ones that came out back in the 80s 90s (the first movie came out in the 80s and the 2nd, Secret of the Ooze, came out in '91). Best movies ever.

Here's a Vid of the part of the movie that had the Ninja Rap:
Earth


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

rinny poo....when r u gonna update????


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

That's annoying. I'm working on it


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

Wanna see me as a Goth-ish chick?


*Spoiler*: __ 



 My Favorite....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

whoa... give me those clothes... NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i wish you had some sort of like spiked or belted or chain collar on you.. i saw those! they are ssooo cool!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

LOL sorry. The skirt and Fishnet shirt belong to a friend, the Leg warmers shoes, and under shirt belong to my sister, and the stockings under the Leg warmers belong to another friend....The only thing I'm going to be wearing tomorrow that belongs to me is the Bra, Undies, and Tail....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 1, 2008)

yikes.. a bit scary for some reason.. you borrowed pretty much everything everyone can see!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 1, 2008)

yup. it really does suck...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah u really did barrow everything


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 1, 2008)

execpt the tail... i have one too...a tail...and matching ears!!!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 2, 2008)

I want Ears...I wish I hadn't ran out of cash so soon...or that store had taken credit...Which Reminds me, I officially hate ordering books online! I tried to order Breaking Dawn and Acheron and the card was declined (It had 20 cents less than what I needed) So I cancelled the order and was gonna re-order the books on the card that has enough and The stupid thing only cancelled 1 of the books! It says it cancelled the order, But I still got charged for Acheron and they sent an e-mail that it'll be shipped on August 5th. Now I don't have enough to pre-order Breaking Dawn!!! It's annoying!!!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 2, 2008)

Apparently, My Tail amuses Small children...I shall have to explain when My mom lets me get back on the computer...


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 7, 2008)

well, explain away!


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh, Right! Anyways, I went to this awards ceremony for school and after my mom took me to Dairy Queen. When we went in, there was a long line and a bunch of little kids...They really liked petting my tail. There were some older boys, about 10-12 that liked it, too. They just kept coming back to pet it again.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 9, 2008)

you let hormonal 12 year old boys touch your tail?


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 9, 2008)

I couldn't really stop them without being rude or Violent...So, I went ahead and let them pet it. No harm done. At least they didn't try to touch my butt while they were petting the tail.


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

good job


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

HOLA MI PEQUENO Y LOCO AMIGOA. YO TENGO HAMBRE.. shit caps...my bad


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 11, 2008)

...only thing I understood was hola and loco....Wait a second... You just called me your Small friend again! Bloody Hell! What's 'tengo' mean?


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

hello my small and loco friend. (the next sentence i worded wrong..it was suppose to say yo soy hambre meaning i am hungry)


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ah. I know how you feel...I'm hungry, too....Then again, when am I not? lol


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 11, 2008)

Tengo means I have as in                 "Tengo un grande pinto!"
         which means:                            I have  a  big     d***


----------



## Kisara_Momochi (Jun 11, 2008)

yo encanta tacos, y no yo gusta sasuke uchiha


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 12, 2008)

I..Something...Tacos,...and...I...don't....like Sasuke Uchiha...Is that right? My translator sucks...I type in 'encanta' and It gives me the meaning of 'Encantador',which is charming, and I typed in 'gusta' and it gave me the meaning of 'gustar', which is 'fancy'


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jun 13, 2008)

Lol, your transaltor does suck.....I don't use a translator.....


----------



## DudettRin101 (Jun 13, 2008)

It lies. I type in a word and the translator and it tells me how to say it in Japanese, But I look up the same word in my Japanese-English Dictionary and it tells me something completely different.


----------



## xXKenshinXx (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol, sux for u!


----------



## Soulcrystal (Jul 29, 2008)

More man ok


----------

